# Do baby back ribs need to "rest" before serving?



## smokinfam (Jun 17, 2012)

With baby back ribs, is it necessary to let the meat "rest" once taken out of the smoker?  Or can they go right from the smoker to the plate :)

Thanks


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 17, 2012)

I like to eat em immediately! No resting for ribs... but that's just one man's opinion...Try em both ways and see which way you like best!


----------



## dewetha (Jun 17, 2012)

i find 10-20 mins for it settle down. my leftovers were tasting better than fresh from the smoker so i learned that they need some rest.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 17, 2012)

No rest as such, just take them off the fire, cut and serve.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 17, 2012)

I rest them in my belly....... get in my belly........


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have trouble keeping the kids out of the kitchen when I am slicing them....no rest on ribs but i defiantly rest chicken and the other cuts.


----------

